# batata inglesa = patata?



## towombly

Boa tarde! O que em Brasil é conhecido como "batata inglesa", em Espanha é simplesmente "patata"? Es que en español no tenemos ninguna patata "inglesa", a lo sumo, tenemos la patata blanca y la patata roja.
¿Alguien lo sabe? 

Muchas gracias! Obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

La "batata inglesa" es una papa/patata de cáscara muy delgada, suave, que se puede comer (la cáscara). Es una de las muchas variedades que existen de ese tuberculo, que digase de paso, es de origen sudamericana. No sabría decir si la variedad que llamamos de "inglesa" fué desarrollada en Inglaterra o por que otro motivo tiene ese nombre.

Pero yo traduciría tu "patata" sencillamente como "batata".


----------



## okporip

Tinha para mim que:

batata (inglesa) -> papa
batata doce -> patata

Mas essas coisas de nomes "populares" de vegetais (também de animais) sempre têm variações regionais e geram problemas de tradução...


----------



## vf2000

Em Canarias não se diz "patata", mas "papas", para todo tipo de batata. 
Se interessa, há um tipo de "papas" por aqui que se chama "King Edward", popularmente conhecido como "Quinégua" (espanholizado)
. 
AXÉ


----------



## towombly

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Es una pena que en el español peninsular en general no se utilice lo de "papa", porque era una buena distinción. Después de lo que me habéis recomendado, traduciré _batata doce _como _patata_, así, en general.
¡De nuevo, gracias!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A batata doce, embora tubérculo, não é uma batata, nem variedade desta. O nome pelo qual a conheço em espanhol sudaca, é "camote".


----------



## airosa

okporip said:


> batata (inglesa) -> papa
> batata doce -> patata


Entre _papa_ y _patata_ no hay ninguna diferencia: _patata_ en España y _papa_ en América Latina.


WhoSoyEu said:


> A batata doce, embora tubérculo, não é uma batata, nem variedade desta. O nome pelo qual a conheço em espanhol sudaca, é "camote".


En Cuba es _boniato_.


----------



## towombly

¡Ay, perdonad! Es verdad, me he equivocado al escribir:
batata inglesa = patata
batata doce = boniato (en España también)

¡Salud!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España) se diferencia la batata del boniato. La batata tiene la pulpa anaranjada y el boniato blanca.

http://fichas.infojardin.com/foto-hortalizas-verduras/ipomoea-batata-boniato.jpg

http://www.indap.gob.cl/observatorio/images/stories/boniato.jpg

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

towombly said:


> Boa tarde! O que em Brasil é conhecido como "batata inglesa", em Espanha é simplesmente "patata"? Es que en español no tenemos ninguna patata "inglesa", a lo sumo, tenemos la patata blanca y la patata roja.


 
E em Portugal também. A dizer a verdade, nunca tinha ouvido falar de batatas inglesas.


----------



## okporip

airosa said:


> Entre _papa_ y _patata_ no hay ninguna diferencia: _patata_ en España y _papa_ en América Latina.



Tem razão. Eu deveria ter escrito:

batata (inglesa) -> papa
batata doce -> batata


----------



## Nanon

WhoSoyEu said:


> O nome pelo qual a conheço em espanhol sudaca, é "camote".


 
Sudaca, depende...  en Venezuela a la _Ipomoea batatas_ se le dice batata y en Argentina también.
La papa, perdón, estoy hablando sudaca... la patata es _Solanum tuberosum._

Origem da denominação de "batata inglesa" / batata inglesa ou andina?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nanon said:


> Sudaca, depende...  en Venezuela a la _Ipomoea batatas_ se le dice batata y en Argentina también.
> La papa, perdón, estoy hablando sudaca... la patata es _Solanum tuberosum._
> 
> Origem da denominação de "batata inglesa" / batata inglesa ou andina?


Minha generalização foi perigosa, principalmente num continente grande como a América.
Este link esclarece melhor o assunto.


----------



## Nanon

Excelente link, Who.  Generalizações sempre são perigosas...


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> ...O nome pelo qual a conheço em espanhol *sudaca*, é "camote".


Apenas uma coisa: esta palavra é bastante depreciativa em Espanha.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Apenas uma coisa: esta palavra é bastante depreciativa em Espanha.
> TT.


 
Referes-te a _'sudaca'_, não?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Referes-te a _'sudaca'_, não?


Provavelmente. Mas estamos revertendo essa situação, assumindo-nos como "sudacas", sem nenhum problema ou vergonha. Se vocês fizerem uma busca na internet, verão que, ao lado das menções pejorativas, já existem muitas referências positivas.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Provavelmente. Mas estamos revertendo essa situação, assumindo-nos como "sudacas", sem nenhum problema ou vergonha. Se vocês fizerem uma busca na internet, verão que, ao lado das menções pejorativas, já existem muitas referências positivas.


Eu apenas queria dar a minha opnião e, além disso, um pequeno conselho. Sei que você é uma pessoa excelente que nunca ofenderia ninguém. Cumprimentos!

P.S.
Carfer: Referia-me a sudaca.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Eu apenas queria dar a minha opnião e, além disso, um pequeno conselho. Sei que você é uma pessoa excelente que nunca ofenderia ninguém. Cumprimentos!
> 
> P.S.
> Carfer: Referia-me a sudaca.



Tomb, desculpe, eu não dei uma resposta a você. Minha resposta é para todos aqueles que se julgam superiores pelo fato de terem nascido em um país "desenvolvido", esquecendo-se que boa parte desse desenvolvimento foi construído às custas dos recursos extraídos das terras sudacas. Esquecem-se que um bocado desses sudacas tem a mesma sangue deles, e que não existem seres humanos superiores e inferiores.

Mas como isso é outro assunto, e antes que eu desperte a fúria incontida da Vanda, termino por aqui.


----------



## Nanon

Eu também tenho que pedir desculpas, TT. Eu e o Who usamos a palavra _sudaca_ em tom jocoso, mas não recomendamos para nenhum estudante de espanhol copiar este uso. É apenas para reverter a situação, como o Who bem disse!

Feita a advertência, podemos fechar o assunto, ou continuar falando em batatas...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nanon said:


> Eu também tenho que pedir desculpas, TT. Eu e o Who usamos a palavra _sudaca_ em tom jocoso, mas não recomendamos para nenhum estudante de espanhol copiar este uso. É apenas para reverter a situação, como o Who bem disse!
> 
> Feita a advertência, podemos fechar o assunto, ou continuar falando em batatas...


Graça à discussão, pude verificar alguns tipos de batatas disponíveis no Brasil, e atualizar minha receita de _ajiaco santafereño_, inclusive com as _guascas_ (que no Brasil chama-se picão branco - não é uma batata e sim uma erva), e que não é tão difícil de achar.

Para quem não conhece, recomendo.


----------

